# ملفات فيديو ... للتوعيه



## sayed00 (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الملف الاول
منطقة التدخين
الله يرحمهم
ماتو و السيجاره فى ايدهم !!!

الثانى

بجد صعب

و لكن انا عارف ان مهندسى السلامه فضوليين بطبعهم

و عيونهم التى ترى يوميا الحوادث بعيون غير عيون الجميع

المهم شوف الفيديو و ركز

عاوز اسمع ردودكم

لا تخرج الا و تكتب تعليقك

سيد​


----------



## sayed00 (26 يناير 2008)

محدش قال رأيه؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2008)

ملفات فيها عبرة
حمانا الله وأخواننا


----------



## محب الشرقية (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذة العبر


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااا اخي على الملفات والله يحمينا من كوارث التدخين واخطاره


----------



## sayed00 (1 فبراير 2008)

بوخالد من الخليج قال:


> شكرااااااااااا اخي على الملفات والله يحمينا من كوارث التدخين واخطاره


بارك الله فيك بو خالد

شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك


----------



## fraidi (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## المحمد (10 فبراير 2008)

ياستير استر


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

للعبرة ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا والله يسلم الجميع


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

ويش ذنب اللي ماشي بممر المشاة مسكين


----------



## sayed00 (20 فبراير 2008)

جمال ابراهيم قال:


> ويش ذنب اللي ماشي بممر المشاة مسكين


 
و ايش ذنب بتاع الجيب الى ضربه ؟؟

منه لله الى قطع الاشاره


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2008)

ذنبه يتحمله السائق الاخر


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2008)

جمال ابراهيم قال:


> ذنبه يتحمله السائق الاخر


 
اى واحد ؟؟؟
طبعا مش الى ضربه ... شوف مين الى كاسر الاشاره


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذة العبر


----------



## قاضي القضاة (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.لك أن تتصور أيهما أفضل أن تلقى ربك راض عنك أم تلقاه وهو غاضب عنك .مصداقا لقوله تعالى :"وجوه يومئذ مسفرة،ضاحكة مستبشرة ووجوه عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة "


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز على تلك الافلام القيمة


----------



## omshazly (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا استاذ Sayed00


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالكم اخوانى فى الله


----------



## تمبيزة (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدهد البحر (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## الموسوعي (21 مايو 2008)

الله يحفظنا والمسلمين..

مشكور على المقاطع..


----------



## احمد هيبة (21 مايو 2008)

ربنا يسترها


----------



## ج محمد غريب (1 يونيو 2008)

باراك الله فيك اخى


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## م/وفاء (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور جده علي هده المشاركه لكن من يتعض ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الدبس (17 مارس 2009)

الذنب على متجاوز الاشارة أما الباقي فنقول ( ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ) لأنه اذا وقع القضاء ضاق الفضاء


----------



## السيد نور الدين (22 مارس 2009)

أكثر الله من امثلك (لاادخن من عام 1986 )


----------



## AMEER2006 (8 أبريل 2009)

اللهم احمينا وجزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــر.

الله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك اكمل اخي ويعطيك العافية.


----------



## العربى تلكوم (26 أبريل 2009)

القدرة لله وحده

ولا املك الا ان اقول 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير ومشكوووووور​*​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي. لو كان رجل سايفتي في دلك المطعم لتفطن لعدد الأشخاص في الشرفة.


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## عكوش (25 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للشخص القاطع للاشارة 
أذا جاء القدر لا ينفع الحذر
وكأنه يقول مهما كنت تتبع قوانين السلامة فهناك من لا يتبع
وأن 95% من الحوادث هي من سوء السلوك الخاطئ
وتشكر على المقاطع ونريد المزيد


----------



## ahmed body (28 مايو 2009)

ياترى هما لسة بيشربوا سجاير ؟


----------



## هدهد البحر (25 يوليو 2009)

وذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مناظر مؤلمة حقاً، ولذلك يجب علينا أن لا ننسى أو نغفل عن دورنا في المجتمع لإرشاد من في سلوكه بعض الأخطاء والتي قد تؤثر على حياته أو حياة من حوله، حتى وإن لم يتقبلوا النصيحة منا يجب علينا أن لا نيأس...


----------



## روح الليل (3 أغسطس 2009)

الله يستر علينا بستره 

آمين 

thanks على التوعية


----------



## ابوحمد2007 (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووور وما قصرت وادعو لابوي يترك الدخاااااان


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

الله يستر ويعينهم على التدخيين


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله ابداع يتجدد كل مرة وانا والله لساني عاجز ان يشكرك


----------



## medhat56 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayed00 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم جميعا على المرور و الرد

اتمنى للجميع ان يكون رمضان فرصة للاقلاع عن التدخين

رمضان كريم


----------



## nor alaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أبومنتظر (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

المشكلة في الملف الأول هي ليست في التدخين بل في مكان التدخين 
1- يبدو أنه بني بعد الإنتهاء من المبنى وكأنه خارج التخطيط (كانه مصنوع من الخشب أو غيره من المواد الخفيفة )
2- منطقة التدخين لا تتحمل هذا الوزن 
3- يجب وضع علامات تحذيرية (لا يسمح بدخول أكثر من 2 اشخاص داخل منطقة التدخين)
المسؤلية الأكبر تقع على مشرف السلامة إن وجد

أما الملف الثاني 
المسؤلية الأولى تقع على السيارة التي عبرت والإشارة حمراء 
المسؤلية الثانية تقع على الذي يعبر الشارع فكان يجب عليه الحذر ومراقبة جميع الخطوط حتى لو كان المسار بالنسبة له سالك
((انا بالنسبة لي اذا كنت أقود السيارة ووصلت عند الإشارة وكانت حمراء وكنت أول واحد ...بعد مايضيئ المصباح الأخضر لا أنطلق الا بعد أن اتأكد من باقي المسارات ...لأن هناك من لا يحترم القوانين ويعرض نفسه ونفس الآخرين للخطر ))

وتشكر أخي على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## sayed00 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى ابو منتظر على التحليل

الصورة الاولى التزام القوانين بدون فهم (الالتزام بمنطقة التدخين) و الثانية عكس ذلك (بكسر الاشارة الحمراء)

لابد من تحكيم العقل


اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## kahtan8 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذي عافانا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tamer safety (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور عل الموضوع 
بالفعل يجب التعلم منها


----------



## amerelghamry (14 أغسطس 2011)

القدر شئ عجيب .. سبحان الله


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هشام حسين 17 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

خاف الله يا مؤمن


----------



## aaar (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## safety113 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا معلم سيد
لقد تم تعليق منطقة التدخين على منصة او بلكونة واكيد لم يتم فحصها وذلك طبعا لسهولة التخلص من المدخنين أما المسكين الذي دهسته السيارة ( رحمه الله ) فيمكن مات لانه لم يقم بفحص منصة منطقة التدخين


----------



## فارس740 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكــر


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 أبريل 2013)

الحمد لله الذي وفقني لترك التدخين


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m_m_m120904 (14 مايو 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

